# Ants?



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Ant season. I read a great post by a killifish fan who raised and found live food for his killies. The majority of food eaten by wild killies are ants. Ants are very common and easy to find. What do bettas think about live ants for meals? 

I already feed my fish about 90% wild or frozen foods with some flake containing spirulina, but no Pellets. I am convinced that pellet food for betas is dangerous.


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

I give my bettas pellets, but I make sure they can swallow them easily. Also, an occasional fruit fly lands in their bowl and they love them. I assume it may be the same with ants.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

pellet food isn't dangerous as long as you pre-soak it

I give my fish any ants that happen wander into my house in the spring


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ive read that you have to be careful with ants due to the possibility of the fish being bitten back. Would be worth a try though. I wonder what my guys would do with one...


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

I just squish them a little first


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Keep in mind many / all ants carry chemical compounds that breakdown protein, promote fungus growth and some even caustic. Don't feed them and no plan to try.

I don't use pellets for anything period so I could not comment on safety.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I only use pellets. And I can safely say that there is NOTHING wrong with them. As long as the pellets are small enough there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

henningc said:


> Keep in mind many / all ants carry chemical compounds that breakdown protein, promote fungus growth and some even caustic. Don't feed them and no plan to try.
> 
> I don't use pellets for anything period so I could not comment on safety.



I have never heard warnings regarding formic acid. Can you link to an article? I know some people eat chocolate covered ants. Not in the ratio as a 1 or 2 inch long fish.
I got my info when reading that autopsied killie stomachs contained mostly ants. Knowing bettas live similar lifestyles, I thought ants might be useful for live prey. I get enough small grubs not to really worr


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Look up using harvester ants as retile food. That is where my information came from and it is date. I'd be careful as a small level of toxin likely would have a major impact on bubble nester eggs and fry.


----------



## Happybetta11 (Feb 17, 2015)

I tried to feed my bettas ants they did not like them oh well lol


----------

